# Something different



## SeanPEvans (Aug 28, 2019)

Metamorphosis; Redwood burl, patinated copper, and sandblasted flameworked glass. 5” tall by 5” wide. The copper was formed on the lathe, and the glass spheres were made by me using a oxygen/propane torch. This represents the first piece in a area that I’m exploring.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 3


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 29, 2019)

Very unique,the glass and copper look cool,well the whole thing does. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 29, 2019)

Love the wood sphere, not so keen on the decor, but do give you credit for creativity. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice. How'd you create the patina? I've been thinking of doing that on some copper bands for calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2019)

WWII sea mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2019)

Cool Sean, how big is that?


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Very unique,the glass and copper look cool,well the whole thing does. Nice work.


Thank you. I know it’s quite different and won’t appeal to a lot, but I’m still glad I made it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Love the wood sphere, not so keen on the decor, but do give you credit for creativity. Chuck


Thanks Chuck, I appreciate your candid opinion. I do know that it won’t appeal to many, and fully appreciate that.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> WWII sea mine.


Now that you say it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Cool Sean, how big is that?


Thanks Barry. It’s 5x5x5”


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 29, 2019)

I find the enhancement appealing. It is nice to see something different than an orbit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> I find the enhancement appealing. It is nice to see something different than an orbit.


Thanks William, I appreciate it.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s cool! I love the patination color and the way it looks next to that beautiful burl! There’s a part of me that wonders how the glass would look in a different color, but it’s a really creative and captivating piece!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

DKMD said:


> That’s cool! I love the patination color and the way it looks next to that beautiful burl! There’s a part of me that wonders how the glass would look in a different color, but it’s a really creative and captivating piece!


Thank you. I actually started out with sandblasted black glass but it wasn’t enough of a contrast. I thought about not using the glass at all, which showed the copper a lot more (see photo below).


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thank you. I actually started out with sandblasted black glass but it wasn’t enough of a contrast. I thought about not using the glass at all, which showed the copper a lot more (see photo below).
> 
> View attachment 170990



I love it! The glass adds an element of difficulty and design, but for some reason, I like the dark shadows in the center of the copper discs. There’s no accounting for my tastes though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I love it! The glass adds an element of difficulty and design, but for some reason, I like the dark shadows in the center of the copper discs. There’s no accounting for my tastes though...


My wife made the suggestion that I leave a couple of the “levels” without the glass inserts...she may have been right. :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Nice. How'd you create the patina? I've been thinking of doing that on some copper bands for calls.


Sorry, I missed this earlier. The patina is done by soaking the piece in a mixture of Miracle Grow and red wine vinegar and then fuming it with ammonia. You could also use acetic acid, and then fume with ammonia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 29, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Sorry, I missed this earlier. The patina is done by soaking the piece in a mixture of Miracle Grow and red wine vinegar and then fuming it with ammonia. You could also use acetic acid, and then fume with ammonia.


No problem. I've seen several recipes but really liked the look of yours. Really nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> No problem. I've seen several recipes but really liked the look of yours. Really nice job.


Thank you


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 29, 2019)

It takes a special eye to mix materials with wood turning... and you have that eye. Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Aug 29, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> It takes a special eye to mix materials with wood turning... and you have that eye. Very cool!


Thank you, very nice of you to say!


----------

